

Join.me, instant screen sharing - jmtame
https://join.me/

======
Osiris
It looks very much like a startup, but at the bottom it clearly shows that's
run by LogMeIn, a big name in the desktop sharing world (at work, we use the
LogMeIn Rescue product).

Still, this looks like it fills a void left by DimDim which up until recently
offered a simple web conference with screen sharing; could be great for
helping parents and others also. CrossLoop would compete with this, but they
require a software install to use it.

------
TylerJewell
I was made aware of join.me about a week ago and am very impressed by the
service. Working for a large software company, we have experience with WebEx,
GotoMeeting, MSN Communicator, and a number of other derivatives.

What impressed with join.me: \- URL is simple and inviting \- High definition
screen \- Viewer can zoom and drag screen the same way you do in google maps
\- Animations were smooth compared to competitors \- Easy to setup and launch
a meeting

LogMeIn is doing impressive work.

------
Jarred
Someone should make one of these that runs in your browser, where you
literally just click "Share" and it shares you screen and gives you a link to
stream it to other people. As in, no screensharing client to run/install, just
click Share and go.

I'm not sure about Flex, but it can be done in Silverlight 5 with P/Invoke,
and with Silverlight 4 with Elevated Trust and you'd have to actually install
it (Although it can be installed with a single click of a button)

~~~
kineticac
Can be done with javascript, comet and message queues in the backend, and only
allows browser sharing. Joepestro and I did this a few years ago with pure js.
worked even on mobile safari.

------
jwomers
This is very cool, albeit a little bit slow and laggy. Lots of fun can be had
with sharing a screen with oneself... Let infinite recursion begin.. :) But
more seriously, this would be great for sharing ideas for a distributed team.
Nice work, and simple homepage design is great. Also great that there is
Adroid and iPhone app.

------
jmtame
where was i when this launched? this totally beats any of the existing screen
sharing apps--i didn't have to register and i was sharing my screen (with
shared control) to a friend without any lag with in <30 seconds.

this is just awesome.

------
mhibma
Just wanted to drop a note and let you know that if you have any questions
about join.me, you can email me at maggie@join.me or find us on Twitter
(@joinme) and Facebook.

Maggie join.me

